# Question about my resume



## magpie (May 12, 2005)

I am considering culinary school but am trying to get a par time job first in the field. If I do go to Culinary school it won't be untill next year. On my resume, should I put down the Culinary School I am intending to attend and just put "anticipated start Jan 2006" or should I not even bother putting it on my resume untill I am actually attending?


----------



## liv4fud (Jul 14, 2005)

would suggest you put in some kind of a future accomplishments (better title please) or if you are already enrolled part time then you can put a future date eg:

Education:
BLAH-BLIH Culinary Arts (SomeMonth, FutureYear)

But do list projects in terms of what you did at home i.e. for a bunch of people, menu planning, etc.
Also your staging gigs...

hope it helps, good luck


----------



## magpie (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. I did in fact put the school I will be attending on my resume as well as my little bit of restaurant experience. Must have done something right because I have an interview tomorrow!


----------

